# SS Queenborough / 1911



## manowari (Feb 2, 2009)

I am researching a family member history. He was Capt Alfred Jones and in 1911 he was in command of the SS Queenborough owned by Hopkins Jones & Co. of Cardiff. Can any one help with a pic of the ship or details of the owners.. Many thanks..


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

manowari said:


> I am researching a family member history. He was Capt Alfred Jones and in 1911 he was in command of the SS Queenborough owned by Hopkins Jones & Co. of Cardiff. Can any one help with a pic of the ship or details of the owners.. Many thanks..


Hopkins Jones & Co.(Hazelwood Shg.) est.1903 with the QUEENBOROUGH'03,WESTBOROUGH'01, SOUTHBOROUGH'10 , company taken over 1916 to T.B.Humphries,Cardiff (Globe Shg.)went into voluntry liquidation in1940


----------



## manowari (Feb 2, 2009)

*Queenborough*

Thank you for that piece of info... Rgds Kevin


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

"Queenborough" was built by W Gray, West Hartlepool.
Some details here: http://www.teesbuiltships.co.uk/gray/queenborough1903.htm


----------



## beedge (Sep 13, 2008)

manowari said:


> I am researching a family member history. He was Capt Alfred Jones and in 1911 he was in command of the SS Queenborough owned by Hopkins Jones & Co. of Cardiff. Can any one help with a pic of the ship or details of the owners.. Many thanks..


Hi there Manowari ! I am a Great Nephew of one of the Owners, Edwin Hopkins. His Bro...my Grand-dad was Chief Engineer on one of the Company Ships....don't know which one . I too am wanting to get Pics of all the Company Ships. I believe the full list is :- Queenborough, Westborough, Eastborough and Southborough. Look forward to hearing from you at :- [email protected]. 
Cheers the ' noo, Bruce Edwin Graham !


----------



## beedge (Sep 13, 2008)

Greetings y'all ! I too am seeking pictures of Southborough ( also Eastborough, Westborough and Queenborough ...is that the full list of The Hazelwood Company ships ? ) One of the Owners , Edwin Hopkins, my Grand-dad's Bro. was one of the owners . My Grand-dad was a Chief Engineer on one of the ships. Any info. gratefully received at :- [email protected]; look forward to replies...Cheers ,Bruce Edwin Graham


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Pic of "Westborough" here:http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships W/slides/Westborough-01.html


----------



## beedge (Sep 13, 2008)

*Thanks Eddy W....da iawn !*



eddyw said:


> Pic of "Westborough" here:http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships W/slides/Westborough-01.html


Thanks a lot Eddy ! So now I have Pics of " Westborough"; " Eastborough " and the first of the two " Southborough"s, built 
1910/11.
So now I am only seeking a Pic each of " Queenborough", sunk 1917 under her new (Greek) name " Taigetos", and the second " Southborough " built 1924, sunk with great loss of life in 1941. The rotten sods on " Admiral Hipper" , continued firing AFTER it was obvious " Southborough" ( new name " Shrewsbury ")was well on her way to the bottom, and blew away all 20 men in one of her Lifeboats.I have the list, if anyone wants it. By the way Manowari....I can remember my late mother ,b.1899, always spoke very respectfully of a certain Captain Jones, but have no info. about him beyond that. I see on the Casualty list of " Shrewsbury " that Mr.Francis , Chief Engineer was from Roath , in Cardiff, where my " rellies " lived for some time. My impression is that being Shipowners, Ships' Masters and Chief Engineers, that Roath was THE PLACE to live at that time ( 1900 t0 1930 ish ! ).I remember it as a great place for small lads like I was during WW2. Clinker built boats on the Lake in Roath Park, complete with a small Island in the middle , which I always though housed people like Long John Silver and Ben Gunn !
Cheers, and thanks for the feedback, and look forward to more , when time allows ! All the Best, Bruce Edwin Graham


----------



## jimbodixon (May 21, 2015)

*Painting of SS Queenborough*



beedge said:


> Thanks a lot Eddy ! So now I have Pics of " Westborough"; " Eastborough " and the first of the two " Southborough"s, built
> 1910/11.
> So now I am only seeking a Pic each of " Queenborough", sunk 1917 under her new (Greek) name " Taigetos", and the second " Southborough " built 1924, sunk with great loss of life in 1941. The rotten sods on " Admiral Hipper" , continued firing AFTER it was obvious " Southborough" ( new name " Shrewsbury ")was well on her way to the bottom, and blew away all 20 men in one of her Lifeboats.I have the list, if anyone wants it. By the way Manowari....I can remember my late mother ,b.1899, always spoke very respectfully of a certain Captain Jones, but have no info. about him beyond that. I see on the Casualty list of " Shrewsbury " that Mr.Francis , Chief Engineer was from Roath , in Cardiff, where my " rellies " lived for some time. My impression is that being Shipowners, Ships' Masters and Chief Engineers, that Roath was THE PLACE to live at that time ( 1900 t0 1930 ish ! ).I remember it as a great place for small lads like I was during WW2. Clinker built boats on the Lake in Roath Park, complete with a small Island in the middle , which I always though housed people like Long John Silver and Ben Gunn !
> Cheers, and thanks for the feedback, and look forward to more , when time allows ! All the Best, Bruce Edwin Graham


[email protected]

Ships painting of SS Queenborough in Bay of naples circa 1910. Artist unknown.
Jim


----------



## manowari (Feb 2, 2009)

*SS Queenborough*

Many thanks Jim. 
Much appreciated, it will add to the file on Captain Alfred Jones, who was Master in 1911.. 
Rgds Kevin


----------

